# Rb25 oil pan on a rb26?



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

Does it fit and any mods needed ?

Cheers


----------



## Tobie (Apr 22, 2009)

Only the oil pickup as far as I know.


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

Just swop them over buddy?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nope, they don't fit.

We do a custom high capacity unit with the modifications done and a custom pickup to suit, nzd895 incl shipping.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

The rb25 pan will bolt on but the pickup interferes with the sump as the rb26 pan is approx 1 inch wider, you can weld a bit extra on that side to extend the sump to clear the pickup, you also have to cut a bit of the baffle out to make way for the rb26 pickup. Not the ideal way to do but if you are on a budget etc it is a solution.


----------



## Gttrv (Sep 15, 2010)

You can use a rb26 sump take out the diff and have it plate welded in that's what I did on my old r34 gtt


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

Iv done that with the rb26 oil pan but it keeps leaking at the welds


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

I have welded the rb26 sump for an s13 before, no reason it should leak unless you aren't welding it properly. Get some panel wipe pour it into the sump and mark where it is leaking and go over those bits if you are doing it yourself, if it is leaking all over I would go over all the welds, the trick is to keep them continous and flowing.


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

Not me that's welded it buddy, 2 different company's have now welded it up and still leaking, just fed up now as its a days job removing it again


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Where about are you? If you are close to me we could work something out but I would get refund from atleast the last company.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

^^^^Thats why we leak test all our sumps before they are installed.


----------



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

ooomoo said:


> Not me that's welded it buddy, 2 different company's have now welded it up and still leaking, just fed up now as its a days job removing it again


just get it re done and put some thinners/pre clean ect in it for 1/2hrs to check before refitting mate thats what I did.


----------



## Drifter_85 (Jun 13, 2009)

crossy666 said:


> just get it re done and put some thinners/pre clean ect in it for 1/2hrs to check before refitting mate thats what I did.


Thats what my welder did. third time was a charm but i only had to install my pan once.. Its so easy to get pin holes in cast.

If you got the money id deff get the rips pan. i know i would. i REALLY dont like the idea of cutting the baffles on the 25 pan when being fitted to a 26


----------



## Drifter_85 (Jun 13, 2009)

And i would deff get my money back and they should pull it back off or compensate you some how. Man dropping the sub frame taking off the tranny cleaning all the liquid gasket man a shop would charge so much.. That welding shop should get some really bad feed back if they dont take care of you


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Could you still use the RB26 tranny?


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

I took my engine out yesterday in 3 hours lol, iv did that way too many times


----------



## rbs14.54x4 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've fitted a few rb26's to 200sx and we just cut the diff off and weld it up it just has to be very clean because for some reason if there oil left it draws it out and doesn't seal properly


----------

